# How long does stove pipe last?



## tonelover (Oct 12, 2010)

Since I now clean my own chimney I don't have an annual "inspection" being done by my chimney service and am on my own. I have a straight, 8" chimney, normal black piping up to the ceiling and then the metalbestos for the section through the ceiling and out the roof.  It gets moderate to heavy, but not extreme use for a good five months of the year. About six years of use on it so far. Outside and inside visual inspections leave me to believe that all is well, but I am  just what kind of life expectancy is to be typically associated with piping materials.  Is there a time frame in which they should be replaced or will they outlast me as long as they receive proper periodic cleaning? Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2010)

It will last many, many moons and is nothing to be concerned with. Good luck.


----------



## mpjohnny5 (Oct 12, 2010)

even just single wall pipe? Also side question since were on the topic...  How high up can you run single wall pipe is there a limit to how high above the stove you can go?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 12, 2010)

Hopefully some one else will chime in on that but I've seen single wall pipe used for an amazingly long distance. One classic case I recall was a really high ceiling and a really large room. The stove was placed on the opposite end of the room from the chimney. The stove pipe ran diagonally clear across the room and had several hangers involved. I don't recall the actual measurements but off hand I'd guess that room was a good 30' with a ceiling of probably 16.' That is a lot of single wall pipe. They had no problems from what I know. But one might also check the local code to see if anything were specified.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 12, 2010)

until it rusts & develops leaks= always poke 4 safety


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 12, 2010)

Running double wall does help to keep your flue gas temps up to reduce the amount of build up in your stove pipe you are going to clean. I dont know what type of stove you have so I dont know how efficient it really is. You already may be running a hot enough temp on your run before it exits the chimney.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 12, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Running double wall does help to keep your flue gas temps up to reduce the amount of build up in your stove pipe you are going to clean. I dont know what type of stove you have so I dont know how efficient it really is. You already may be running a hot enough temp on your run before it exits the chimney.


ever heard of overfiring a stove from too good a draft?


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2010)

MPJohnny5 said:
			
		

> even just single wall pipe? Also side question since were on the topic...  How high up can you run single wall pipe is there a limit to how high above the stove you can go?



If the single wall is stainless, like a rigid liner, yes it can last a long time. Some heavy wall black pipe will last a long time too.


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 12, 2010)

My double wall is 40 years old and starting to turn colors at the top.
Had it inspected and it's "as good as new."


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 12, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damper


----------



## oldspark (Oct 12, 2010)

My single wall 8 inch pipe was 30 years old when I changed the stove and it looked like it was ready for another 30 years.


----------



## burleymike (Oct 13, 2010)

I know a guy that has stove pipe from the collar on his shop stove and it goes 20' to the ceiling where it is connected to a piece of insulated pipe that goes through the roof flashing.  The stove pipe is the snap together type so it leaks a lot of air and he has a hard time getting a fire going.  Once it heats up it works fine.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow.  Growing up the pipe going to teh chimney would get changed out every 5-6 years.  They rust out after a while.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 13, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.gulland.ca/florida_bungalow_syndrome.htm   ultimate solution involves modifying the stove which UL never tested so its void.best advice is "if it worx, dont fix it"


----------

